# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  UK Sends In Troops As Ground Invasion Of Libya Accelerates

## zabster151

http://www.prisonplanet.com/uk-sends...celerates.html





this is just starting to get bad, its going to pop off soon

----------


## JJ78

Yup, there will be US Marines on the ground in the next few weeks. Even though Obama says that there will be no ground troops involved.

----------


## BgMc31

> Yup, there will be US Marines on the ground in the next few weeks. Even though Obama says that there will be no ground troops involved.


Proof?

UK Troops doesn't mean US troops...

----------


## JJ78

No proof, just my opinion. But we would not be flying American jets without some kind of ground force there already for rescue and extraction

----------


## terraj

With NATO planes in the air there is no way that the US would put it's troops on the ground.

----------


## wmaousley

_Not even UK troops_ are in Libiya, these men are former UK military and were sent as *advisors only*.


Man please dont let your local news be your source of information. 9 out of 10 times they are wrong

----------


## wmaousley

> With NATO planes in the air there is no way that the US would put it's troops on the ground.


absolutely 100% correct

----------


## JJ78

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...llion-from-us/

What the ****. We gave these ****ers $25,000,000 Come on. Dont we have plenty of other ways to spend $25 mil.

----------


## JJ78

So you guys do not think that we have special forces on the ground in Lybia?

----------


## wmaousley

> So you guys do not think that we have special forces on the ground in Lybia?


Most likely, how else are laser guided bombs going to hit its target?

----------


## zabster151

are you kidding me of course we have special force in lybia. there not going to tell us. they don't walk around with American flags on there backs :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## JJ78

Exactly, so we have ground troops in lybia. Thats all Im sayin.

----------


## BgMc31

We have special forces units in several undisclosed countries. Let's not be coy here, we all know that what the President was referring to was a major invasion force.

----------


## JJ78

Not trying to be coy or bust on Obama, I know he is just a talking head. But to tell Americans in a press conference that there will be no American boots on the ground is not reall a correct statement.

Not all of our fellow citizens can read through the bullshit/rhetoric like you BgMc

There fact remains that there are/is an American force in a country medeling in shit that aint our business, that could potentially cost an American service man his life.

----------


## terraj

> Not trying to be coy or bust on Obama, I know he is just a talking head. But to tell Americans in a press conference that there will be no American boots on the ground is not reall a correct statement.
> 
> Not all of our fellow citizens can read through the bullshit/rhetoric like you BgMc
> 
> There fact remains that there are/is an American force in a country medeling in shit that aint our business, that could potentially cost an American service man his life.


It was news months ago that the US has CIA ops on the ground in Libiya, maybe you should turn off the "Selective Hearing Button" in your head...

No....they are not the same as ground troops.

----------


## JJ78

Oh well I guess it is ok then. We dont need anybody in Lybia. We are a broke ass country, because of our bullshit wars. I realize that you are in the Military TerraJ and I am not putting down our troops. I know plenty of guys who were in Iraq and Afganistan and i thank you for your service. With that being said, let me ask you a question.

Why? Why are we risking our men in these pointless wars?

----------


## Twist

My brother is special ops and he says no spec ops are in Libya as of now. There's other stuff but they have been there from the beginning.

----------


## terraj

> Oh well I guess it is ok then. We dont need anybody in Lybia. We are a broke ass country, because of our bullshit wars. I realize that you are in the Military TerraJ and I am not putting down our troops. I know plenty of guys who were in Iraq and Afganistan and i thank you for your service. With that being said, let me ask you a question.
> 
> Why? Why are we risking our men in these pointless wars?


I'm not in nor have I even been in any military and I'm not an American.

I contract to the US military.

----------


## Public Enemy

This plan is a little unrealistic to me. So they will send these guys in to train and advise these rebels and then what? Expect them to topple a Government military, with Gaddafi included? It sounds like an idea coming from the head of a 8-year-old who watched too much Rambo. 

Realistically speaking, Gaddafi is a dictator, and a complete dick, but I heard that people in Libya were living life fine with him running things. Their economy was stable and their own government paid for college education. I seriously do not know why they would want to remove him minus the part that he has been on the thrown for long. But still, every government has a little group of people working behind the shades anyways, just that Gaddafi was doing it publicly.

----------


## JJ78

Sorry TerraJ. My mistake. I must have you confused with another member. I apologize.

----------


## JJ78

Lybia doesnt sound all that bad to me. Here are some facts about the country:

ELOQUENT FACTS OF THE SOCIALIST LIBYA:

* GDP per capita - $ 14,192.
* Unemployment benefit - $ 730.
* Each family member subsidized by the state gets annually $ 1.000
* Salary for nurses - $ 1.000.
* For every newborn is paid $ 7.000.
* The bride and groom receive a $ 64 thousand to purchase flats.
* Major taxes and levies prohibited.
* To open a personal business a one-time financial assistance of $ 20.000
* Education and medicine are free.
* Educ.Internships abroad - at government expense.
* Stores for large families with symbolic prices for basic foodstuffs.
* Part of pharmacies - with free dispensing.
* Loans for buying a car and an apartment - no interest.
* Real estate services are prohibited.,

----------


## JJ78

Sounds to me like he takes pretty good care of his people

----------


## JJ78

Definitly a socialist dictator

----------


## Flagg

Yeah, it's not like Gaddaffi wasn't a screaming lunactic two years ago when he went on a 90 minute rant at the rest of the world at the UN Conference. Funny how he wasn't arrested then. 

Another pointless war like Iraq, Afghanistan, all with oil at the heart of the problem. David Cameron has cut our defense budget yet decides to spread our forces even thinner. 

Just goes to show what the people that run the world think of the people that fight for their countries.

----------


## wmaousley

needed to quote

----------


## wmaousley

> My brother is special ops and he says no spec ops are in Libya as of now. There's other stuff but they have been there from the beginning.


Bro do you realize that closed communications is SOP in Special Operations for OPSEC (Operational Security) reasons. So ofcourse your brother wouldnt know if there was or wasnt any in Libiya unless he was there.

Usually its going to be SJOTC * SOCCENT from Macdill, AFB in Tampa, its mainly US Army Spec Ops mixed with CIA SAD...

----------


## Twist

> Bro do you realize that closed communications is SOP in Special Operations for OPSEC (Operational Security) reasons. So ofcourse your brother wouldnt know if there was or wasnt any in Libiya unless he was there.
> 
> Usually its going to be SJOTC * SOCCENT from Macdill, AFB in Tampa, its mainly US Army Spec Ops mixed with CIA SAD...


Nope I didn't know about all that. Thought he might have heard something. O well. I am sure there is some presence there.

----------


## Public Enemy

> Lybia doesnt sound all that bad to me. Here are some facts about the country:
> 
> ELOQUENT FACTS OF THE SOCIALIST LIBYA:
> 
> * GDP per capita - $ 14,192.
> * Unemployment benefit - $ 730.
> * Each family member subsidized by the state gets annually $ 1.000
> * Salary for nurses - $ 1.000.
> * For every newborn is paid $ 7.000.
> ...


Gaddafi was not even a bad leader like people complain. Libya was functioning just fine. Pointless revolt.

----------


## wmaousley

> Lybia doesnt sound all that bad to me. Here are some facts about the country:
> 
> ELOQUENT FACTS OF THE SOCIALIST LIBYA:
> 
> * GDP per capita - $ 14,192.
> * Unemployment benefit - $ 730.
> * Each family member subsidized by the state gets annually $ 1.000
> * Salary for nurses - $ 1.000.
> * For every newborn is paid $ 7.000.
> ...


Where is teh source of these "facts", this looks exactly like GCC benefits.

----------


## Twist

How can the US look bad to you but Libya doesn't? You guys call for revolt against US when shit is fine and Libya needed a revolt and you don't support it? 



> Lybia doesnt sound all that bad to me. Here are some facts about the country:
> 
> ELOQUENT FACTS OF THE SOCIALIST LIBYA:
> 
> * GDP per capita - $ 14,192.
> * Unemployment benefit - $ 730.
> * Each family member subsidized by the state gets annually $ 1.000
> * Salary for nurses - $ 1.000.
> * For every newborn is paid $ 7.000.
> ...

----------


## wmaousley

> How can the US look bad to you but Libya doesn't? You guys call for revolt against US when shit is fine and Libya needed a revolt and you don't support it?


Personally I dont give a shlt about Egyptians, Tunisians, Syrians, Yemeni, Bahranis, or fn Libiyans.......... Why now, where were these people 30 years ago. Now all of a sudden they grow nuts and want a revolution.

I like what Ghadafi said "When I started leading Libiya there were 2 million libiyans, now there are 7 million, so i can do what I want with 5 million". Let the killing begin for all I give a fvck. Why do we "the US" have to intervine in all this BS? Hell Syria is killing people by the hundreds, why arent we bombing them????

----------


## zabster151

syria is going to be next. they have a game plane don't forget. it will never make sense

something that makes no sense: America is laying off fire fighters cops teachers by the thousands. cuting funding to everything under the sun that would help an American get off there feet or just have a chance, are country is faling apart , roads, bridges buildings ect. poverties throught the roof, unemployment at like 30% now. we are being invaded by mexico and they are killing are police and citizens, trafficking drugs, are prisons are full of illegal immigrants that should be deported, and at the same time we sit here in three wars maybe 4 at the same time and scratch are heads asking why are things messed up why are we broke. nothing makes sense every other country sees what we are doing we look like "dumb spoiled children"

----------


## Twist

I support interference, just not the way we are doing it. We should have bombed the guy, put someone into power that favors US and be done with it. Obviously not that simple but not trying to kill the leader is stupid. 

We need to have support all over the world. China will pass us up and China is predatory. We play world police but China doesn't care about pleasing or protecting anybody. They are buying up land and resources everywhere. If we do not have a significant backing to shut them down then we will be screwed.

----------


## Cyclehard

> absolutely 100% correct


Absolutely wrong? There are NATO planes in Afghanistan and they were in Kosovo an there were American troops on the ground. NATO is the US.

----------


## Cyclehard

> Most likely, how else are laser guided bombs going to hit its target?


By unmanned drones and satellite. But there are def boots on the ground, just in small, covert batches.

----------


## Cyclehard

> Where is teh source of these "facts", this looks exactly like GCC benefits.


This doesn't really sound all that good to me. Those are poverty wages and unemployment is rampant. Medical care could be free but what's the quality? Same thing for education, being that it is a dictatorship it's educational system is one more of indoctrination than anything else. Plus, freedom is greatly restricted and government repression pretty hash. People want freedom, they want democracy and human rights. That's why they are revolting. There have been uprisings over the last several decades but not of this caliber. Usually they squashed by the military regimes they were rebelling against and little news of the events made it to the outside word other than a footnote in the back pages of larger news papers. The US sought to impose democracy at the barrel of a gun in Iraq and Afghanistan and that didn't go well. These uprisings should be embraced politically but not militarily. We can neither afford it nor is the US military a peace-keeping, nation-building force.

https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...k/geos/ly.html

----------


## GoloLolo

Just hope they get rid of him.

----------


## zaggahamma

> just hope they get rid of him.


send seals #6 :Ccsmilie Flagge13:

----------


## wmaousley

> Absolutely wrong? There are NATO planes in Afghanistan and they were in Kosovo an there were American troops on the ground. NATO is the US.


Sorry but its right, if an air campaign is ongoing with sporadic targeting the US Military will not put its soldiers on the ground for fear of fratricide, when controlled
A-G targeting begins, then and only then will the US Military start its insertion of troops.

There were already boots on the ground before NATO took over in Afghanistan & Bosnia.

----------


## wmaousley

> By unmanned drones and satellite. But there are def boots on the ground, just in small, covert batches.


ok Mr. Soldier, Unmanned drones do not have the capability to guide bombs, missles only. Laser guided Bombs require ground level target aquisition, unmanned droned aquire targets using a Azimuth and target locking system basically the same as a fighter jet.

----------


## JJ78

I do support revolutions. The US does not need to be spending money on this at this time. I do not agree with us intervening in any of this shit. We simply can not afford it. We are there for one reason MONEY. Which none of us will ever see any of.

----------


## JJ78

It is the CIA causing all of this uproar. All about destabilizing the Middle East. I will say it again FACEBOOK TWITTER, and GOOGLE are the CIA.

----------

